# ξεσαλώνω



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με την ειδησεογραφία των τελευταίων ωρών, η Τρόικα είπε στον κ. Χαρδούβελη «Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις». Δηλαδή; Πώς ακριβώς το είπαν στα αγγλικά; 
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/article/414528/troika-pros-hardouveli-ehete-xesalosei-stin-ellada/

Για την ετυμολογία τού _ξεσαλώνω_ δεν είναι πολύ σίγουρα τα λεξικά, αλλά μου αρέσει η πρώτη τους επιλογή: από τον _σαλό_, που είναι τρελός και ανόητος.

Έχουμε διάφορες προτάσεις για το _ξεσαλώνω_ στα αγγλικά, ιδίως με τις σημασίες «ξεφαντώνω» και «αποχαλινώνομαι«: *paint the town red, let one's hair down, have a field day, cut loose, run wild*.

Να σημειώσω ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ το λήμμα μετά το _ξεσαλώνω_ είναι το *ξεσαμαρώνω*. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

...
_let it all hang out_

I'll sing it then: Let it all hang out - The Hombres






From the Troika's mouth though, I would imagine _running wild_. Or even _running amok_.


And then, what did they say then? _Tighten up_, perhaps? 



Spoiler



Tighten up - Archie Bell & The Drells








And _tighten your belt_, of course.

Καλό ξεσαλομήνα! :inno:


----------



## pontios (Oct 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα με την ειδησεογραφία των τελευταίων ωρών, η Τρόικα είπε στον κ. Χαρδούβελη «Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις». Δηλαδή; Πώς ακριβώς το είπαν στα αγγλικά;
> http://www.protothema.gr/economy/article/414528/troika-pros-hardouveli-ehete-xesalosei-stin-ellada/



G’day, nickel.

If the below link is anything to go by: a spree. So, possibly, cutting loose, running wild, etc., as you’ve mentioned.
Or maybe it’s suggesting overindulgence, binging or intemperance?

http://www.linguisticlab.com/troika...-finmin-greece-has-been-on-a-continual-spree/

“As soon as the meeting began, the lenders representatives commented on the scenarios of sweeping tax cuts by saying to the Greek Minister of Finance that: *Greece has been on a continual spree*”.

*Spree*

noun
1.
a lively frolic or outing.
2.
a bout or spell of drinking to intoxication; binge; carousal.
3.
a period, spell, or bout of indulgence, as of a particular wish, craving, or whim:
an eating spree; a spending spree.
4.
a period or outburst of extreme activity: the team’s scoring spree;
no motive for his killing spree.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Ωραίο το spree, αλλά σου αρέσει αν το αντικείμενο είναι τα σενάρια; Γιατί δεν εννοούν οι τροϊκανοί ότι ξεσαλώσαμε πάλι να ξοδεύουμε, αλλά ξεσαλώσαμε με σενάρια για το πώς να ξοδέψουμε (δηλαδή, ούτε να φαντασιωνόμαστε δεν μας αφήνουν  ).

Εγώ είμαι περισσότερο με το run wild (You've been running wild with tax-cutting scenarios). Δυστυχώς, από πουθενά δεν έχουμε το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο. Τι κακό μ' αυτές τις πηγές, να μην πιστεύουν στην τεκμηρίωση, στην αυθεντικότητα...


----------



## cougr (Oct 3, 2014)

Just for the record, παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδοχές της εν λόγω διατύπωσης

π.χ. Τρόικα προς Χαρδούβελη: «Έχετε ξεσαλώσει στην Ελλάδα»
«Έχετε ξεσαλώσει εκεί στην Ελλάδα»
«Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τις υποσχέσεις για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις»

ps: another suggestion for "ξεσαλώνω" is "gone haywire".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Άραγε, παίζει το _you are going over your head_;


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άραγε, παίζει το _you are going over your head_;



Δόκτορα, πώς το ερμηνεύεις το παραπάνω; 'Ισως εννοείς τα you're out of your head/you're off your head.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2014)

Όχι, το σκέφτηκα με την έννοια του «έχεις ξεφύγει». Ήταν τραγικό λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο αυτό το «έχεις ξεφύγει». You're way out of line.


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2014)

Α, ωραία! "You are going over _the line_" λοιπόν. Επίσης, "overstepped/stepped over the line".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2014)

Ε, ναι... :) Τη νοητή εφαπτόμενη γραμμή πάνω από το κεφάλι...


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, το σκέφτηκα με την έννοια του «έχεις ξεφύγει».



Ίσως εδώ ταιριάζει το *you're in way over your head* (σκέτο, ή: you're in way over your head with...).

*in over one's head (with someone or something)*
1. Lit. in water that is deeper than one is tall. (*Typically: be ~; get ~.) _Johnny! Don't go out too far! You are in over your head._
2. Fig. too deeply involved with someone or something, beyond what one can deal with. (*Typically: be ~; get ~.) _They are all in over their heads with this money business._
3. Fig. having more difficulties than one can manage. _Calculus is very hard for me. I'm in over my head._
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/in+over+head


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

...
Νομίζω ότι καμιά φορά μας μπερδεύει η περίσταση (η Τρόικα και οι συνειρμοί που φέρνει). Για το _ξεσαλώνω _συζητάμε:

*ξεσαλώνω*: (οικ.) προκαλώ σε κπ. υπερδιέγερση, συνήθ. ύστερα από γλέντι, ξεφάντωμα, χαρούμενη φασαρία: _Ξεσαλώθηκε / ξεσάλωσε το παιδί από το πολύ παιχνίδι._ || (επέκτ.) γλεντώ, ξεφαντώνω: _Πού θα ξεσαλώσουμε φέτος τις Aπόκριες;_

_Ξεφεύγω, ξεφαντώνω _ή _του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει_, ναι, αλλά _όχι πέφτω στα βαθιά_.

Over my head - Fleetwood Mac 


Spoiler










Σχετικοάσχετο, αλλά είχα 35 χρόνια να τ' ακούσω.


----------



## pontios (Oct 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> Για το _ξεσαλώνω _συζητάμε:
> 
> : (οικ.) προκαλώ σε κπ. υπερδιέγερση, συνήθ. ύστερα από γλέντι, ξεφάντωμα, χαρούμενη φασαρία: _Ξεσαλώθηκε / ξεσάλωσε το παιδί από το πολύ παιχνίδι._ || (επέκτ.) γλεντώ, ξεφαντώνω: _Πού θα ξεσαλώσουμε φέτος τις Aπόκριες;_



OK, thanks, captain daeman, for resetting our bearings. ;)

*«Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις».*

What about ...?
Hyped yourselves up on your tax-cutting scenarios. (with overstimulation in mind)
You're all hyped up over your tax-cut scenarios.
You're all hyped out on your tax-cut scenarios. (this could mean you're zonked out from overstimulation/overindulgence - i.e., extremely tired or inebriated)

You're revelling in your tax-cut scenarios. (with indulgence/rollicking fun in mind)
You've feasted/you're feasting on your tax-cut scenarios. (with a sumptuous meal or indulgence or even "spree" in mind)


----------



## pontios (Oct 5, 2014)

pressing on (for academic reasons, as whatever was said has been lost in translation) - what about "get carried away"?

"*Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις*"

You're getting carried away with (your) scenarios of tax-cutting.
(i.e. don't get carried away with crazy scenarios of tax-cutting - you're getting carried away with crazy tax-cutting scenarios)

*get carried away*
Fig. to be overcome by emotion or enthusiasm (in one's thinking or actions). Calm down (don't get overexcited, hyped up), Jane. 
Don't get carried away. Here, Bill. Take this money and go to the candy store, but don't get carried away


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Το carried away μού αρέσει.

I'm afraid you've got carried away with your tax-cutting scenarios.


----------



## pontios (Oct 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το carried away μού αρέσει.
> 
> I'm afraid you've got carried away with your tax-cutting scenarios.



or, maybe ...? 
No need to "go overboard" on/with your tax-cutting scenarios/promises.

*go overboard*
to do something too much, or to be too excited and eager about something (often + on ) The car's makers seem to have gone overboard on design and sacrificed speed. He went completely overboard on her birthday and bought her a diamond ring.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> ..._Ξεφεύγω, ξεφαντώνω _ή _του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει_, ναι, αλλά _όχι πέφτω στα βαθιά_.



Να πω ότι εγώ έκανα μια εικασία σχετικά με τη φράση που έψαχνε ο drsiebenmal. 
Και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως αυτήν έψαχνε κι απλώς άνοιξε το παραδίπλα συρτάρι (όπως κι αν έχει, ξέρω, στα σίγουρα, ότι αυτό συμβαίνει 10-20 φορές τη μέρα στον καθένα και την εικασία μου δεν τη θεωρώ προσβολή).

Το *in way over one's head*, μεταφορικά, σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έχει *ξεφύγει* (_too deeply involved with someone or something, *beyond* what one can deal with_) και αυτή είναι η πλέον συνηθισμένη χρήση του (ερμηνεία #2). 




daeman said:


> Για το _ξεσαλώνω _συζητάμε:
> 
> *ξεσαλώνω*: (οικ.) προκαλώ σε κπ. υπερδιέγερση, συνήθ. ύστερα από γλέντι, ξεφάντωμα, χαρούμενη φασαρία: _Ξεσαλώθηκε / ξεσάλωσε το παιδί από το πολύ παιχνίδι._ || (επέκτ.) γλεντώ, ξεφαντώνω: _Πού θα ξεσαλώσουμε φέτος τις Aπόκριες;_



Μιας και το συζητάμε κι επειδή είμαι κι από την Ξεσσαλονίκη και την ξέρω τη λέξη απ' όταν ήταν μικρή ήμουν μικρός, γιατί είμαι 99.99% σίγουρος ότι αυτό το "*ξεσαλώθηκε το παιδί από το πολύ παιχνίδι*" έχει την ίδια ευθυμολεξιλογική αξία με το αξέχαστο "θα πηδηχτώ απ' το παράθυρο";

Επίσης, όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις, κεντρική σταθερά της σημασίας της λέξης *ξεσαλώνω* είναι η έννοια του *ξεφεύγω*, κάτι που νομίζω ότι λείπει από τις ερμηνείες του ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2014)

Ανέφερε ο dominotheory παιδιά, και θυμήθηκα ένα ενδογλωσσικό συνώνυμο: ξεσαλώνω = κουντουρντίζω. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ανέφερε ο dominotheory παιδιά, και θυμήθηκα ένα ενδογλωσσικό συνώνυμο: ξεσαλώνω = κουντουρντίζω. :)



Τι ανέφερα (που σου το θύμισε);


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Τι ανέφερα (που σου το θύμισε);


Ότι ξεσαλώθ'καν τα παιδιά στο παιχνίδι.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ότι ξεσαλώθ'καν τα παιδιά στο παιχνίδι.



Το "_ξεσαλώθηκαν *στο* παιχνίδι_", το συζητάμε. Το "_ξεσαλώθηκαν *από το* παιχνίδι_" μάλλον πηδιέται πετιέται απ' το παράθυρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Τελικά, έχει και παθητική φωνή το ρήμα; Ξεσαλώνομαι; Τα παιδιά ξεσάλωσαν δεν είναι το (μοναδικό) σωστό;


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

Εγώ δεν το έχω ακούσει (στην παθητική) - λογικά θα 'πρεπε.
Κάτι έχει αναφέρει ο Πεντζίκης, ωστόσο αυτός έπαιζε πολύ με τις λέξεις.
Πάντως το *ξεσαλώθ'καν τα παιδιά στο παιχνίδι* (ειδικά έτσι, σαν έκφραση τοπικής διαλέκτου) του Zazula, μου "κάθεται" καλά στ' αυτί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελικά, έχει και παθητική φωνή το ρήμα; Ξεσαλώνομαι; Τα παιδιά ξεσάλωσαν δεν είναι το (μοναδικό) σωστό;


Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο γιορστρούλης προέρχεται απ' τα μέρη τού «σαψαλώθ'κα». :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Να πω ότι εγώ έκανα μια εικασία σχετικά με τη φράση που έψαχνε ο drsiebenmal.
> Και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως αυτήν έψαχνε κι απλώς άνοιξε το παραδίπλα συρτάρι (όπως κι αν έχει, ξέρω, στα σίγουρα, ότι αυτό συμβαίνει 10-20 φορές τη μέρα στον καθένα και την εικασία μου δεν τη θεωρώ προσβολή). ...



Α, ΟΚ, πάσο τότε γι' αυτό. Απλώς ήθελα να το διευκρινίσω για τυχόν επισκέπτες. Όσο για το σίγουρο που λες, είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, για όλους μας. Γι' αυτό είμαστε κι εδώ άλλωστε (όχι μόνο γι' αυτό, αλλά είναι σημαντικός λόγος), για να επιβεβαιώνουμε, να βελτιώνουμε ή να καταρρίπτουμε τις εικασίες και τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές μας, two many heads better than one (twa heids better than yin). Κι αλίμονο αν παρεξηγιόμαστε μεταξύ μας σε τέτοια θέματα.



dominotheory said:


> Το *in way over one's head*, μεταφορικά, σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έχει *ξεφύγει* (_too deeply involved with someone or something, *beyond* what one can deal with_) και αυτή είναι η πλέον συνηθισμένη χρήση του (ερμηνεία #2).
> ...



Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, τουλάχιστον για το κύριο νόημα της φράσης. Πιστεύω ότι, όπως και στην κυριολεκτική χρήση της (το 1 εκεί: Γιαννάκη, πού πας στα βαθιά, παιδί μου; Δεν πατώνεις!), έτσι και μεταφορικά η φράση δηλώνει ότι κάποιος έχει πέσει στα βαθιά, σε άγνωστα νερά (εκεί που δεν πατώνει, δεν έχει την άνεση και την ασφάλεια, δεν τους έχει πάρει τον αέρα :-\) και χωμένος μέχρι τα μπούνια, δεν έχει τα προσόντα και την ψυχραιμία για να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση και τα 'χει χαμένα, έχει πελαγώσει. Εστιάζομαι δηλαδή μάλλον στο deeply involved και στο can't deal with, παρά στο beyond. Με το way in για υπερθετικές τσαχπινιές.

Το _ξεφεύγω _το δέχομαι σαν επεξήγηση, επέκταση ή παράπλευρη ερμηνεία, όχι όμως σαν κύρια σημασία ή μετάφραση του _in over one's head_, γιατί δεν είναι αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα της κατάστασης που περιγράφει, και μπορούμε να πούμε ότι _ξεφύγαμε _για χίλιες δυο καταστάσεις που ξεπερνούν τα συνηθισμένα μας όρια.

Ας δούμε τα παραδείγματα που έχουν οι Οξφορδιανοί:

*be in over one’s head *_informal _Be involved in something that is beyond one’s capacity to deal with: 

When I became a graduate student I knew at once I was in over my head
• How do you decide when you are in over your head in a work-related situation?
• I began with the tutorial missions and realized I was definitely in over my head.
• The overwhelming impression I get from Firewarrior is that of being constantly in over my head.

Σε κανένα από αυτά —και σε όσα άλλα έχω συναντήσει— δεν θα είχα στις πρώτες επιλογές το _ξεφεύγω_.

Α, ναι, και προσοχή στην ύπαρξη του _in_, γιατί το σκέτο *over one's head* σημαίνει κάτι άλλο, τρία άλλα για την ακρίβεια.
Αυτό όχι για σένα, ντόμινε, αλλά για τους επισκέπτες.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

συμφωνώ κι εγώ, με τα προλεχθέντα, αλλά όχι όλα.
ως αμερικάνος νιώθω πως κάτι λείπει από τις ερμηνείες των λεξικών που μπήκατε στον κόπο να παραθέσετε (και σας ευχαριστώ).

αν τις αντιλήφθηκα σωστά, μερικές σημασίες αυτού του ρήματος θα τις απέδιδα προσωπικά ως εξής (και παρακαλώ διορθώστε με):

*1. ξεσαλώνω*
ως μεταβατικό ρ. (με αρνητική σημασία)
_"Το'χουν *παρακάνει* οι δημοσιογράφοι με τα σενάρια"_ 
= Media speculation gone wild

τώρα, αν αυτό εννοεί ο δημοσιογράφος, ή λείπει αυτή η σημασία από τα λεξικά ή δεν επιλέχθηκε η κατάλληλη λέξη.

το _go overboard _ που προαναφέρθηκε καθώς και μύρια άλλα είναι επίσης σωστές αποδόσεις.
γενικά τις δημοσιογραφικές υπερβολές/«υπερπροβολές» και ιδίως τα σενάρια (όρος που χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο στην ελλάδα) εδώ τα λέμε _media hype_ και _media speculation_ αντίστοιχα.

το _go haywire_ μμμ...εδώ το λέμε συνήθως όταν χαλάει κάτι (my computer went haywire=το κομπιούτερ μου τα'παιξε).

*2. ξεσαλώνω
*ως μεταβατικό & αμετάβατο (με θετική σημασία που ήδη έδωσε η μελβούρνη, νομίζω): 
_The media had a field day with the sensational story_.

επίσης (personal favorite)
go hog wild = ξεσαλώνω/-ώνομαι
Become crazy with excitement, as in _The crowd went hog wild as soon as the band began to play_
και μύρια άλλα, αργκό και μη.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε διάφορες προτάσεις για το _ξεσαλώνω_ στα αγγλικά, ιδίως με τις σημασίες «ξεφαντώνω» και «αποχαλινώνομαι«: *paint the town red, let one's hair down, have a field day, cut loose, run wild*.





nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ωραίο αυτό το «έχεις ξεφύγει». You're way out of line.





cougr said:


> Α, ωραία! "You are going over _the line_" λοιπόν. Επίσης, "overstepped/stepped over the line".





nickel said:


> Το carried away μού αρέσει.
> 
> I'm afraid you've got carried away with your tax-cutting scenarios.





daeman said:


> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, τουλάχιστον για το κύριο νόημα της φράσης. Πιστεύω ότι, όπως και στην κυριολεκτική χρήση της (το 1 εκεί: Γιαννάκη, πού πας στα βαθιά, παιδί μου; Δεν πατώνεις!), έτσι και μεταφορικά η φράση δηλώνει ότι κάποιος έχει πέσει στα βαθιά, σε άγνωστα νερά (εκεί που δεν πατώνει, δεν έχει την άνεση και την ασφάλεια, δεν τους έχει πάρει τον αέρα :-\) και χωμένος μέχρι τα μπούνια, δεν έχει τα προσόντα και την ψυχραιμία για να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση και τα 'χει χαμένα, έχει πελαγώσει. Εστιάζομαι δηλαδή μάλλον στο deeply involved και στο can't deal with, παρά στο beyond. Με το way in για υπερθετικές τσαχπινιές.
> 
> Το _ξεφεύγω _το δέχομαι σαν επεξήγηση, επέκταση ή παράπλευρη ερμηνεία, όχι όμως σαν κύρια σημασία ή μετάφραση του _in over one's head_, γιατί δεν είναι αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα της κατάστασης που περιγράφει, και μπορούμε να πούμε ότι _ξεφύγαμε _για χίλιες δυο καταστάσεις που ξεπερνούν τα συνηθισμένα μας όρια.
> 
> ...



Θα πω δυο λόγια στα γρήγορα, συγγνώμη αλλά έχω λίγο τρέξιμο αυτές τις μέρες.

Αρχικά, έχω δώσει, στη σειρά, αρκετές από τις απόψεις που είχαν ήδη ακουστεί όταν μπήκε στο παιχνίδι το *in way over your head*, γιατί το νόημα αλλάζει όταν μελετάς κάτι έξω από το περιβάλλον που το παρήγαγε.

Στη συνέχεια, ναι, αν μιλάμε, ας πούμε, για το δεύτερο ενικό, οι πλέον φυσιολογικές ερμηνείες φαίνεται να είναι τα *έχεις μπλέξει άσχημα*, *έχεις πέσει στα βαθιά* και άλλα παρόμοια.

Εδώ να δώσω ένα -μεταξύ πολλών- παραδειγματάκι, για το πώς, στα οικονομικά ζητήματα, οι παραπάνω αποδόσεις μπορούν εύκολα να δώσουν τη θέση τους στο *έχεις ξεφύγει*.

Κι από εδώ, στο επόμενο βήμα: τις περισσότερες φορές, η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι *η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει (από τον έλεγχο)* και μ' αυτή τη φράση (και όχι με τα *έχω/εις/ει ξεφύγει*) πιθανόν να μπορούν να αποδοθούν πολύ ικανοποιητικά αρκετά in over head.

Στα οξφορδιανά παραδείγματα:
*α) ...η κατάσταση στη δουλειά έχει ξεφύγει / η κατάσταση σχετικά με κάποιο εργασιακό ζήτημα έχει ξεφύγει*
*β) ... συνειδητοποίησα ότι η κατάσταση είχε ξεφύγει εντελώς από τον έλεγχό μου / συνειδητοποίησα ότι είχα, ξεκάθαρα, χάσει τον/κάθε έλεγχο*
*γ) ...(η εντύπωση μου) είναι, μονίμως, ότι η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει / (η εντύπωση μου) είναι, μονίμως, ότι έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο*

Και να κλείσω, προσπαθώντας να συνδέσω τον μικρό Γιαννάκη με μια κυβέρνηση που ξεσαλώνει. Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω είναι ότι ο Γιαννάκης (και ο κάθε Γιαννάκης - ακόμη κι αυτός) _δεν πέφτει με αλεξίπτωτο στα βαθιά - πηγαίνει μόνος του, ξεφεύγει δηλαδή, γι' αυτό και μπλέκει_.
Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, νομίζω ότι είναι θεμιτό να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι η επίμαχη φράση που είπε ο τροϊκανός θα μπορούσε να είναι ίσως κι ένα *"You're in way over your heads with these tax-cutting scenarios"*, ή κάτι παραπλήσιο.


Υ.Γ. Για δυο λόγια ξεκίνησα και κοντεύω να ξημερώσω (και το _τρέξιμο_ περιμένει). Θα ήθελα αυτό να θεωρηθεί όχι ως κόντρα, αλλά ως ένδειξη σεβασμού και φιλικής διάθεσης προς τον daeman και τη Λεξιλογία γενικότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

@coastalfog #27

Δύο βασικές παρατηρήσεις, φίλτατε Πορτολανδέ. 

Στη γενικότερή του χρήση το _ξεσαλώνω_ δεν είναι μεταβατικό (δηλαδή δεν παίρνει αντικείμενο) ούτε μέσο (δηλαδή, οι περισσότεροι δεν λέμε _ξεσαλώθηκαν_). Βέβαια, εκεί που μιλάς για «μεταβατικό» (στο 1.) δεν το χρησιμοποιείς σαν μεταβατικό.

Δεύτερο, έχει κάποια διάρκεια, δεν έχει την εκρηκτικότητα που απαιτεί το «as soon as the band began to play». Το ίδιο και το _ξεφαντώνω_.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 10, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Θα πω δυο λόγια στα γρήγορα, συγγνώμη αλλά έχω λίγο τρέξιμο αυτές τις μέρες.
> 
> Αρχικά, έχω δώσει, στη σειρά, αρκετές από τις απόψεις που είχαν ήδη ακουστεί όταν μπήκε στο παιχνίδι το *in way over your head*, γιατί το νόημα αλλάζει όταν μελετάς κάτι έξω από το περιβάλλον που το παρήγαγε.
> 
> ...



Να συμπληρώσω ότι εδώ (γενικότερα σ' αυτό το νήμα) δεν συζητήθηκε το *αν* η μετάφραση είναι επιτυχής, αλλά το *ποια* θα μπορούσε να είναι η αρχική φράση.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

μερσί, νικέλ. ναι, έτσι ακριβώς!
ως ενεργητικό αμετάβατο ρήμα εμφανίζεται (ακόμα) στα λεξικά.

εδώ όμως αναφερόμουν στην ελληνική σύνταξη.
που ο δημοσιογράφος δηλ. το μετέτρεψε σε μεταβατικό ρ. (παρ. 1.) όταν πρόσθεσε αντικείμενο (στα σενάρια).
good for them! ...άλλοι ξεσαλώνουν στα κλαμπ. εκεί μεταβαίνουν αμεταβάτως!

λέει το ΛΝΕΓ
*μεταβατικό ρήμα*
το ενεργητικό ρήμα, η ενέργεια τού οποίου μεταβαίνει σε αντικείμενο, το ενεργητικό ρήμα που δέχεται ως συμπλήρωμα αντικείμενο.

το αγγλικό ήταν δική μου ελεύθερη απόδοση της ιδέας αγγλιστί, όχι του επιμέρους ρήματος διατύπωσης. 
εκεί τα μτβ. ρήματα ποικίλλουν: go overboard with/churn out/hatch (conspiracies, possible scenarios) κ.α.π. όλα άσχετα με το ελληνικό «ξεσαλώνω»--με εξαίρεση ίσως το _have a field day_)

όσο για το μεσοπαθητικό τύπο (ξεσαλώνομαι), παρατέθηκε ήδη το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ

ευχαριστώ επίσης για το τιπ περί επικρατέστερης χρήσης.


----------



## cougr (Oct 10, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> [...]το _go haywire_ μμμ...εδώ το λέμε συνήθως όταν χαλάει κάτι (my computer went haywire=το κομπιούτερ μου τα'παιξε)[...].



Να προσθέσω προς διευκρίνιση ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται επίσης με τις ακόλουθες έννοιες:

to become overly excited 
To go crazy/wild/nuts
Erratic; out of control κ.ο.κ

Επίσης, καλωσόρισες, CoastalFog, και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι!


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ... Θα ήθελα αυτό να θεωρηθεί όχι ως κόντρα, αλλά ως ένδειξη σεβασμού και φιλικής διάθεσης προς τον daeman και τη Λεξιλογία γενικότερα.



Στη Λεξιλογία, αυτό εννοείται οίκοθεν, ντόμινε, αφού κανείς εδώ δεν έχει ξεφύγει από το πλαίσιο της πολιτισμένης συζήτησης και της συναναζήτησης με καλή θέληση. 

Μόνο από το θέμα ξεφύγαμε λιγάκι, αναμενόμενο σ' ένα νήμα που ψάχνουμε πώς μπορεί να είπαν οι Τροϊκανοί αυτό που κάποιος μετέφρασε με τη φράση «Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις» και λογικά είναι γεμάτο υποθέσεις και εικασίες, οπότε η συζήτηση γύρω από αυτές βγάζει πολλά παρακλάδια, πετάει παραφυάδες.

Θα κοιτάξω αργότερα (γιατί τώρα προέχει το τρέξιμο) μήπως μπορέσω να ξεμπλέξω το κουβάρι που έγινε το νήμα, ακόμη και κόβοντας τον γόρδιο σε κομμάτια, για να γίνει λίγο πιο ευανάγνωστο. Back down, turn around slowly, try it again, remembering when it was easy, try it again, much too easy, remembering when...
Αν όχι, δε χάλασε κι ο κόσμος. 

Κι αν θέλεις, dominotheory, πες μας πώς θα προτιμούσες να σε προσφωνούμε, γιατί το _ντόμινε_ το χρησιμοποιώ κατανάγκη και δε μ' αρέσει όπως δε μ' αρέσουν οι κάθε είδους δεσποτάδες, ενώ με σένα δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω ούτε να ορίσω.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 11, 2014)

Folks, I think I finally got it.
When nickel reminded me once again of this word's meaning (ξεσαλώνω=ξεφαντώνω), he flipped a switch in my pozitronic brain and a light bulb came on.

OK, scratch everything I said before on the subject. 
Here is an insanely simple response:

*Ξεσαλώνουν με *τα/στα σενάρια οι δημοσιογράφοι = 
Reporters *feast on* speculation (or alternate scenarios or whatever)

Εε? ελληνιά του αυτινού, αμερικανιά μου εμένα.
Πάτσι.


----------



## pontios (Oct 11, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Folks, I think I finally got it.
> 
> *Ξεσαλώνουν με *τα/στα σενάρια οι δημοσιογράφοι =
> Reporters *feast on* speculation (or alternate scenarios or whatever)



Plagiarism is the sincerest form of flattery. See post #14! ;)



pontios said:


> «Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις».
> ......
> You've feasted/you're feasting on your tax-cut scenarios. (with a sumptuous meal or indulgence or even "spree" in mind)


.. and welcome aboard, Mike. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. 

Κάπου εκεί στο #14 είπα ότι μου άρεσε το _got carried away_. Δεν έδειξα να μου αρέσει το _feast_ επειδή αυτό δείχνει μια διαρκή απόλαυση (π.χ. στο Reporters feast on speculation = Speculation is their bread and butter, είναι η καλύτερή τους), ενώ το _ξεσαλώνω_ δείχνει την περιστασιακή υπερβολή και υπέρβαση των ορίων. Στου Μπαμπινιώτη ο ορισμός λέει «υπερβάλλω στη διασκέδαση».


----------



## cougr (Oct 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> [...] Στου Μπαμπινιώτη ο ορισμός λέει «υπερβάλλω στη διασκέδαση».



_Revelling_ (sometimes spelt _reveling_) in the/a scenario.

Also: _having a ball; whooping it up

_


----------



## pontios (Oct 12, 2014)

cougr said:


> _Revelling_ (sometimes spelt _reveling_) in the/a scenario.
> 
> Also: _having a ball; whooping it up
> 
> _



Et tu, cougr. Just kidding. :)
See post #14, re: revelling.

I'm also wondering at this point whether there's another possibility here with ξεσαλώνω? - could it be referring to the aftermath/consequences of all the revelling, overindulging, too much partying/feasting, etc.(where the revelers are exhausted and/or inebriated to the point of passing out).

In other words, "Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις'... could also be saying something to the effect of: "you've really knocked yourselves out with your tax-cutting scenarios". "You've worn yourselves out - so take it easy. Don't get ahead of yourselves/become unnecessarily overwrought - we'll discuss tax-cutting when the time is ripe".


----------



## cougr (Oct 12, 2014)

pontios said:


> Et tu, cougr. Just kidding. :)
> See post #14, re: revelling.



Lol! Something went amiss during my due diligence. Having a vague feeling that it may have been mentioned previously, I scanned the whole thread prior to posting above but as Sod's law would have it, even though I distinctly remember coming across your post I somehow missed the relevant bit.



pontios said:


> I'm also wondering at this point whether there's another possibility here with ξεσαλώνω? - could it be referring to the aftermath/consequences of all the revelling, overindulging, too much partying/feasting, etc.(where the revelers are exhausted and/or inebriated to the point of passing out).
> 
> In other words, "Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια για τις φοροελαφρύνσεις'... could also be saying something to the effect of: "you've really knocked yourselves out with your tax-cutting scenarios". "You've worn yourselves out - so take it easy. Don't get ahead of yourselves/become unnecessarily overwrought - we'll discuss tax-cutting when the time is ripe".



I think it just basically means "having a jolly good time".


----------



## pontios (Oct 13, 2014)

cougr said:


> I think it just basically means "having a jolly good time".



Yes. 
Also, maybe, having your fill (of food, of something: including fun/a jolly good time, as you say).

*get one's fill*
Also, have one's fill. Be satisfied; have enough (or more than enough) of something. For example, I love opera—I can never get my fill of it, or He's had his fill of dirty jobs. This expression alludes to having enough (or too much).

Έχετε ξεσαλώσει με τα σενάρια ... " - "you've had your fill of tax-cutting scenarios".  Enough, already - I've had enough of your tax-cutting proposals, behave!

I think I've had my fill too. We've covered all bases. :)


----------

